# First cold



## kateli (Jun 8, 2014)

Our little girl who is 11 weeks old has her first cold - or at least we think it is. Her nose isn't bunged up, but at night, most noticeably around 3am you can hear the catarrh and cough. She doesn't sound chesty and I was wondering if it was a post nasal drip? During the day her airways are totally clear.
Just wondered if there was anything specific we should be doing. She's apyrexial, we've elevated the head of the crib, no change in feeding patterns, have put eucalyptus on tissue on our bed next to her (so my airways are now fab!!!!!).
I guess we're more cautious as dh has asthma/eczema and I did as a child, so know she has an increased likelihood.
Any suggestions would be much appreciated, or whether it is a case of just keeping an extra eye on her.
Thanks k x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

H, firstly congratulations on your little girli, I think you are doing everything I would do!! In fact them next time someone asks me about their baby having a cold I would be tempted to redirect them to your post! If she does become snotty in the day the only thing I could suggest is some saline drops for her nose but other than that just keep an eye as you say 

Nic
Xx


----------



## kateli (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you Nic, that's really reassuring. Am an adult nurse but none of that helps with paediatrics and even less so when it's your own baby. Really appreciate the speedy reply. I've just got some saline drops so ready if needed xx

P.s. Congrats on your little boy too xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you, I'm the same with my little boy, I forget everything when it's him that's poorly, I hope he gets better soon xx


----------

